# Good AVR Mate for Polk RTi12s?



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I realize some of this has been covered in the "Onkyo Upgrade Path" thread of mine, but so much has gotten foggy within the several pages of that thread, it's been difficult to pick apart much of the genuine assistance and recommendations -- as I move towards perhaps upgrading my 605 with something that would be a better match for my rather power-pig Polk RTi12 mains, what would be some suggestions -- Onkyo wise and from any other manufacturer for that matter -- for an AVR that could offer the current these speakers crave?

I recall we were all talking about the "8xx" series Onkyos in the other thread, but it was suggested to be via a different forum that I look at the NR1007 and up in order to power the RTi12s -- can anyone concur with this? Outside of Onkyo, what other AVR brands and which of their models would offer solid enough current to mate with the RTi12s?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As we have said look for a receiver with at least 100watts per channel and that weighs at least 40lbs. If you follow that criteria you will have no issues driving any speaker.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Tony,

Even with speakers that have a maximum power rating in the range of 500 watts?

Additionally, can you recommend any specific brands/models -- it can be including or excluding Onkyo -- that would be a good match, power wise, for my RTi12s?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My Mission 765's can handle 250watts without any problems and Im only running 150watts and they easily reach reference levels. How loud do you need to be? if reference is all you want than 100-150watts is plenty.

Remember that an amp can output twice as much power as its rated for short bursts as well.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> My Mission 765's can handle 250watts without any problems and Im only running 150watts and they easily reach reference levels. How loud do you need to be? if reference is all you want than 100-150watts is plenty.


I will take what you say about reference levels into consideration, but isn't your situation with 150 watts into speakers that can handle 250 watts a little different than feeding 100 or so watts into speakers like mine that max out at _500 watts_ handling?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Osage,
That is the exact AVR that I thought to be the best Model for you once you made clear that a B-Stock TX-SR876 was not amendable to you. 

The 1007 is an awesome value and really might be the last THX Ultra2 Plus AVR that is available for under 1000 Dollars on the Street. 
The replacement 1008 no longer offers Ultra2 Certification and weighs over 10
pounds less. It does retail for 200 Dollars less however.
.
Check out Newegg as they are selling Brand New 1007's for under a grand. There really is not another AVR available that comes close to the 1007 for the money. The closest Denon in price to the 1007 is the AVR-3310. The 3310 weighs around 25 pounds, does not offer THX Processing, nor near the amount of power that the 1007 has
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I will shoot this out there how much power are you looking for from an AVR?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Osage,
> That is the exact AVR that I thought to be the best Model for you once you made clear that a B-Stock TX-SR876 was not amendable to you.
> 
> The 1007 is an awesome value and really might be the last THX Ultra2 Plus AVR that is available for under 1000 Dollars on the Street.
> ...


Thank you, Jack; as I had stated, in all the hoopla swirling around that last thread with the multiple pages devoted to it, I was having a hard time cutting through all the suggestive posts...

I have put the 1007 on my possible upgrade list then. I'll check out Newegg...

What about any of the 800-series new ones?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Ares said:


> I will shoot this out there how much power are you looking for from an AVR?


I would say something more than my 605 is putting out now -- but see, Ares, that's really the point of the thread; I'm trying to discern what kind of AVR and power would be "suitable" for driving my RTi12s accurately.

BTW, did you get my PM response about your dB levels being hot and simply reducing the master volume with Audyssey disengaged?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> Thank you, Jack; as I had stated, in all the hoopla swirling around that last thread with the multiple pages devoted to it, I was having a hard time cutting through all the suggestive posts...
> 
> I have put the 1007 on my possible upgrade list then. I'll check out Newegg...
> 
> What about any of the 800-series new ones?


Osage,
The 807 or 808 would be fine I suppose. The biggest thing you would lose over the 1007 is Multichannel Analog Inputs. Considering your concerns about new Codecs coming down the pike, it really might be proactive to have them. 

Moreover, the 1007 offers a good bit stronger Amplifier Section, THX Ultra2 Plus Certification, and more. Again with the 1008 going downmarket, the 1007 truly might be the last THX Ultra2 Plus AVR you can find below 1000 Dollars on the street.
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> I would say something more than my 605 is putting out now -- but see, Ares, that's really the point of the thread; I'm trying to discern what kind of AVR and power would be "suitable" for driving my RTi12s accurately.
> 
> BTW, did you get my PM response about your dB levels being hot and simply reducing the master volume with Audyssey disengaged?


I tried that as well and it went from sounding hot to not sounding all that good but that's JMO. So I will leave everything the way it was before,thanks for your help. 

If I had the Polks I would look at these AVR's:

Onkyo 
807
1007 

Denon 
3310ci
4310ci


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Osage,
> The 807 or 808 would be fine I suppose. The biggest thing you would lose over the 1007 is Multichannel Analog Inputs. Considering your concerns about new Codecs coming down the pike, it really might be proactive to have them.
> 
> Moreover, the 1007 offers a good bit stronger Amplifier Section, THX Ultra2 Plus Certification, and more. Again with the 1008 going downmarket, the 1007 truly might be the last THX Ultra2 Plus AVR you can find below 1000 Dollars on the street.
> JJ


Thank you for your continued guidance, Jack.

Okay, so I'll consider the 1007 or 807/808...


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Ares said:


> I tried that as well and it went from sounding hot to not sounding all that good but that's JMO. So I will leave everything the way it was before,thanks for your help.


Do you mean with Audyssey disengaged? 



> If I had the Polks I would look at these AVR's:
> 
> Onkyo
> 807
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Osage,
Good luck with your search. Now that replacements for all 007 Models have been announced, I would keep your eyes open for Closeouts on 1007 or 3007's. Open Box AVR's from Authorized Dealers might also save you even more. Newegg sometimes has unbelievable prices on Open Box A-Stock AVR's. Again, these are not refurbished. Just Returns from folks who decided not to keep them. You still get the 2 Year Warranty.
JJ


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Jack.

I'm looking over Onk's website now and trying to discern which model would be the best match for the RTi12s...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Osage,
The 1007 really outputs a good bit more power. I believe it is 11.6 Amps versus 7.5 for the 807. The 807 would work well, but as you really seem to want to use your Polk's down to 60 Hz or lower, the 1007 is the way to go.

I wish you could look past Refurbished, but respect your position and know you will not change from this stance.
It is just you can now get a B-Stock 1007 for 799 which is a steal from an Authorized Dealer. Oh well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Osage,
> The 1007 really outputs a good bit more power. I believe it is 11.6 Amps versus 7.5 for the 807. The 807 would work well, but as you really seem to want to use your Polk's down to 60 Hz or lower, the 1007 is the way to go.
> 
> I wish you could look past Refurbished, but respect your position and know you will not change from this stance.
> ...


I hear you, Jack, and I appreciate that, sir; perhaps I will consider it...

So, in your honest opinion, you think the 1007 is the way to go?

In terms of its Audyssey implementation and setup, is it fairly average when it comes to ease of use, or is this going to be a daunting experience? 

With my 605, it allows measurement for three listening positions, and that's all I have -- is the 1007's more complex than that? 

I assume I would allow the 1007 to auto calibrate the system to THX specs with reference level and all, being that it would be a more premium AVR, so I wanted to know just how complex its setup is...


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

So, essentially, am I looking at these? :

_*NR 1007/1008
NR 807/808*_

The "08"s are the replacement models, but how far away is the replacement taking place?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Osage,
The MultEQ Setup is not very different than the 2EQ. Just a new Microphone and the ability to have up to 6 different Listening Positions.

Many of the 08 Series have been released. The 3008 and 5008 looks like they will not be available for a Month or 2. And without question, I think the 1007 is the AVR for you. Ultra2 Plus Certification really is far more stringent and will yield you an AVR with a far more capable Amplifier Section.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi osage, Im just gonna throw this one out there as an option, get whatever AVR has the bells and whistles you are looking for that also has preouts and get an Emotiva while they are still having there sale, mine comes in on wednsday and am tottally pumped. Allthough my Paradigm monitor 11's don't require huge amounts of power to deliver good sound i'm sure there will be an awesome sonic differance. I will deffinatly let you know.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Osage,
> The MultEQ Setup is not very different than the 2EQ. Just a new Microphone and the ability to have up to 6 different Listening Positions.


Gotcha...

What happens in the case of only three positions, as in my room? Do the other three positions simply get measured as the first primary? 

How do the THX modes work on these, also? This would be my first THX certified AVR, so how do the listening modes operate? Do they overlap the Dolby and DTS codecs, and simply supplement them? 



> Many of the 08 Series have been released. The 3008 and 5008 looks like they will not be available for a Month or 2. And without question, I think the 1007 is the AVR for you. Ultra2 Plus Certification really is far more stringent and will yield you an AVR with a far more capable Amplifier Section.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thank you for the input; the 1007 is on the list. :T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> Do you mean with Audyssey disengaged?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I had Audyssey turned off and the sound was worse IMO, but it could have something to do with the room in general since it's rather small.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> Gotcha...
> 
> What happens in the case of only three positions, as in my room? Do the other three positions simply get measured as the first primary?
> 
> ...


Osage,
The First Position is still the most important. However, with MultEQ XT, you not only get more Positions to get a better all around HT, you get much more processing power.

THX Modes can be put on top of DD, DTS, True HD, DTS-HD, etc. There is also THX Neural Surround which works on 2 Channel based Sources. There is also THX Music, THX Games, etc. Moreover, THX offers Subwoofer features as well such as Boundary Gain Compensation. I would recommend checking out THX.Com for a more through explanation.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Ares said:


> I had Audyssey turned off and the sound was worse IMO, but it could have something to do with the room in general since it's rather small.


Interesting. In my room, Audyssey had the tendency to roll off the highs and make the system feel as if it were in a closed box; I had assumed that leaving Audyssey off for you, in conjunction with the postive decibel values, would have perhaps produced similar results.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Osage,
> The First Position is still the most important. However, with MultEQ XT, you not only get more Positions to get a better all around HT, you get much more processing power.


Okay -- but how does MultEQ XT work in terms of if you don't want to run all the positions -- do you just measure the few that you may have and then leave the mic back at the primary spot for the rest? 



> THX Modes can be put on top of DD, DTS, True HD, DTS-HD, etc. There is also THX Neural Surround which works on 2 Channel based Sources. There is also THX Music, THX Games, etc. Moreover, THX offers Subwoofer features as well such as Boundary Gain Compensation. I would recommend checking out THX.Com for a more through explanation.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I'll check out their site just as soon as I can, Jack, thanks; but when you say these modes can be "put on top of" the codecs, how does this work -- I mean, it adds layers of more realism to the surround modes or such?


----------

